# Sample photos with the new Nikon 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6G AF-S ED VR



## Markw (Aug 19, 2010)

Link!

Looks pretty okay to me.  It seems like it is a bit hit-and-miss to me though.  The portraits of the men with their faces painted look good, but I think something is lacking on the others..

:thumbsup:
Mark


----------

